# [Guinness WR] Fastest robot to solve 3x3 cube - 2.39s!



## Sajwo (Nov 12, 2015)

This smashes the previous WR from CubeStormer 3 by almost a second 

Brest?


----------



## Myachii (Nov 12, 2015)

Hory chet

That looks amazing, gj to the creator


----------



## DELToS (Nov 12, 2015)

oMG Thats amazing!


----------



## G2013 (Nov 12, 2015)

No but this robot only solves the cube, the Cubestormer III actually scanned AND solved the cube

This is not a WR...

(or am I wrong?)


----------



## DJ4Y (Nov 12, 2015)

G2013 said:


> No but this robot only solves the cube, the Cubestormer III actually scanned AND solved the cube
> 
> This is not a WR...
> 
> (or am I wrong?)



That's what I'm thinking, I'm pretty sure if the Cubestormer didn't have to inspect during the solve time the WR would be broken


----------



## Berd (Nov 12, 2015)

In addition to this; it's also using a modified cube, don't know if that should affect the record.


----------



## Brest (Nov 12, 2015)

Spoiler: Video










 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B' D U2 L2 B' F2 R' U' F' U' B2 L' R // scramble

z y2 // camera angle
L B' (R' L') F' L' U U R' B' U R B R' F' L F F L L F' U U // solve
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Time	QTM	stps	HTM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
1.84	23	12.50	19	10.33	22	11.96

1.84 seconds timed from frame before 1st turn to frame after last turn

[B]Time	QTM	stps	HTM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
2.20	23	10.45	19	8.64	22	10.00

2.20 seconds timed from frame before paper movement to frame after last turn

[B]Time	QTM	stps	HTM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
2.39	23	9.62	19	7.95	22	9.21

2.39 seconds timed from whenever Guinness officials decided to start and stop
```


----------



## willi pilz (Nov 12, 2015)

Hello, Im the robot. Normally i'm a bit nervous when people are around me, but lukily this time it went nice. (Also very easy scramble helps.  ) I would really like to go to a competition and get a sub 5 single, but it's not allowed for robots to compete. Still ok i cube because i love it and not to be the best. 

Ps: I really love the cubing community.  Have a nice day.


----------



## DJ4Y (Nov 12, 2015)

willi pilz said:


> Hello, Im the robot. Normally i'm a bit nervous when people are around me, but lukily this time it went nice. (Also very easy scramble helps.  ) I would really like to go to a competition and get a sub 5 single, but it's not allowed for robots to compete. Still ok i cube because i love it and not to be the best.
> 
> Ps: I really love the cubing community.  Have a nice day.



Lolwut


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Nov 12, 2015)

This looks like a copy of Cube Prime from 2011, except that it looks like it actually does inspection too.

EDIT:
Maybe it doesn't do inspection if he was writing down the scramble by putting the cube on a table and turning it to see the configuration. I guess him putting a cover over the robot before the solve began threw me off.

So, unless my first thought was correct, it looks like a stolen idea from the inventor of Cube Prime (unless it is the same inventor, of course).


----------



## confusedcuber (Nov 12, 2015)

G2013 said:


> No but this robot only solves the cube, the Cubestormer III actually scanned AND solved the cube
> 
> This is not a WR...
> 
> (or am I wrong?)



I think it did include inspection, it just did it really fast. Isnt that why he covers the cube with the paper before it starts?


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 12, 2015)

G2013 said:


> No but this robot only solves the cube, the Cubestormer III actually scanned AND solved the cube
> 
> This is not a WR...
> 
> (or am I wrong?)



From the looks of it, the GWR officials removed the paper from the front of the cameras before timing it. Thus I'd think this also inspects too?


Edit: Ninja'd.


----------



## stoic (Nov 12, 2015)

Brest said:


> 2.39 seconds timed from whenever Guinness officials decided to start and stop



Lol yes look at the guy's face at about 40s.
Is that really how they're measuring this?


----------



## nalralz (Nov 13, 2015)

Dang!


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 13, 2015)

stoic said:


> Lol yes look at the guy's face at about 40s.
> Is that really how they're measuring this?




Guinness =/= WCA. They're free to do their thing however they want.


----------



## Joel2274 (Nov 13, 2015)

Berd said:


> In addition to this; it's also using a modified cube, don't know if that should affect the record.



I agree. He had to take out the center pieces for the robot to solve it so it was pretty much like solving the old rubik's void.
Can't argue tho, still pretty cool.


----------



## BoronTriiodide (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello all, I'm the builder of this bot. Just wanted to address a few things. First, it does indeed include inspection in the solve time. Two cameras on either side of the cube make for a near instant solve. Second, the cube is considered legal by WCA regulations. Here is a picture of it outside the robot: http://imgur.com/eyd9HFq. All the center caps are at the same height (as each other) and are stickered just like all the other pieces. This is essentially a Zhanchi with massive Florian cuts. It followed all the same rules that Cubestormer did. Unfortunately, Guinness does require the use of a stopwatch to measure the record. However, high speed footage with a running timer shows that the actual solve time from the moment the blinders are moved from in front of the cameras to the solved state was 2.05 seconds.


----------



## Maniac (Nov 15, 2015)

Hello, I am actually the person shown scrambling the cube in this video (not the creator).

This robot does in fact scan and solve the cube in 2.39 seconds. The main improvement in this robot over that of Cubestormer III and Cube Prime is the inspection. This robot has 2 cameras positioned at the corners of the cube and can scan the entire cube and calculate a solution in less than 1 second.

The robot did not know the scramble before the papers being lifted. In the video I am comparing the scramble to a printout from the  WCA Official Cube scrambler. Guinness stated that the scramble needed to match the paper to ensure that it was "truly random."

The robot times its own solves but Guinness preferred to use the average of 2 stopwatch timers.

I can answer any further questions or contact the designer/creator of the robot.


----------



## stoic (Nov 15, 2015)

Out of interest, do you have the robot's timing?


----------



## BoronTriiodide (Nov 15, 2015)

The robot recorded the solve at ~1.95 seconds. Don't remember exactly. There was delay between the blinder removal and me starting the bot. Frustrating though because its best is actually 1.6, but it just couldn't pull it off on the big day.


----------



## stoic (Nov 15, 2015)

AustinReed said:


> Guinness =/= WCA. They're free to do their thing however they want.



I wasn't suggesting they should Stackmat it.


----------



## whauk (Nov 15, 2015)

How does it know the color of the centers? They are completely covered by the turning mechanism.
There are two possibilities:
They are unknown to the robot. So in fact it probably doesn't always solve the cube. (Judging by the video only actually nobody cared to check, that the cube is really solved at the end.)
The cube must be inserted in a fixed orientation. Then the robot has the unfair advantage (compared to cubestormer) of already knowing six of the stickers. Also in all WCA events, in which inspection time is considered as part of the solve time (blind), the cube MUST be oriented randomly. So in this case the robot cheated in my opinion.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Nov 15, 2015)

Faz you've got game


----------



## NeilH (Nov 16, 2015)

whauk said:


> How does it know the color of the centers? They are completely covered by the turning mechanism.
> There are two possibilities:
> They are unknown to the robot. So in fact it probably doesn't always solve the cube. (Judging by the video only actually nobody cared to check, that the cube is really solved at the end.)
> The cube must be inserted in a fixed orientation. Then the robot has the unfair advantage (compared to cubestormer) of already knowing six of the stickers. Also in all WCA events, in which inspection time is considered as part of the solve time (blind), the cube MUST be oriented randomly. So in this case the robot cheated in my opinion.



Maybe there's a color sensor inside the arms that read the color of the sticker.


----------



## whauk (Nov 16, 2015)

Having watched the video again and seeing, that some of the arms are labeled with a certain color, that matches the color of the (solved) adjacent cube face, I conclude almost certainly, that my second scenario must be right. The robot already knows six stickers of the cube and therefore has an unfair advantage.


----------



## BoronTriiodide (Nov 16, 2015)

Blindfolded rules did not apply. For this record, only articles 3 and 4 of WCA regulations are considered. It was the same way for Cubestormer. If you consider that unfair, consider this. With six arms and two cameras, all of the faces are functionally identical because they can all be turned and seen at any given time. This is unlike both other bots and human solvers. Because of this, the robot will reliably generate the same solution to the cube regardless of orientation, it will just use different arms to apply the solution. If you simply tilted your head and watched the same cube being solved from a different orientation, it would appear to be the same solve. Additionally, all scramble states are still achievable, just not with every color. The actual color representing each piece does not make a difference to the robot. In fact, colors aren't even kept track of by the computer, only the face to which they need to move toward, which is determined immediately upon scanning. Additionally, if it is the time taken to scan the six stickers (or rather two additional stickers, as that is all that is necessary to determine orientation), consider the fact that the entire scan and solution generation (more computationally expensive than scanning) is done in less than a tenth of a second. The stopwatch error alone added four tenths of a second to the time. The robot could have scanned approximately a million additional stickers in that time. Regardless, it did play by the same rules Cubestormer had.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 16, 2015)

whauk said:


> Having watched the video again and seeing, that some of the arms are labeled with a certain color, that matches the color of the (solved) adjacent cube face, I conclude almost certainly, that my second scenario must be right. The robot already knows six stickers of the cube and therefore has an unfair advantage.



Just because know one has considering building it in this structure doesn't mean it's an unfair advantage. Especially if there are no rules that state that this cannot be allowed. I would call it just a simple improvement, or solution, to an easily solvable obstacle to time.


----------



## Godmil (Nov 16, 2015)

That's pretty impressive. Well done guys!


----------

